# Einstellungen Asus Xonar DGX



## Xcravier (7. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mir letztens hier auf dem Marktplatz eine Asus Xonar DGX gekauft und heute einen Superlux HD668b zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen  

Aber nun zum eigentlichen Anliegem: ich kenne mich mit den ganzen Einstellungen bei der Soundkarte noch nicht so gut aus, und wollte euch deswegen fragen, was für Einstellungen ich bei 3D-Spielen/Musik/League of Legends nehmen soll. 

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus über Antworten


----------



## Jeanboy (7. Juni 2014)

- 2 Channel
- Sampling Rate: 44 bzw. 48 khz
- Analog aus FP Kopfhörer (da im FP)
- Virtual Speaker Shifter und Dolby Headphone aus
- SVN, GX Mode und alle anderen DSP's aus
- Flexbass aus
- Im Mixer beide gleich
- Bei Effect auch alles aus                         

Wobei manche auf Dolby Headphonen stehen oder 8 Channel einstellen (zum Spielen)


Am EQ musst du selbst rumspielen, den hab ich aus und der Rest kann auch verändert werden, wenn es dir besser gefällt


----------



## Xcravier (7. Juni 2014)

Ich liebe dieses Forum  schon nach einer viertel-Stunde eine super Antwort

Ich werde das dann gleich mal ausprobieren, wenn ich Zeit habe. 
Danke für die (schnelle  ) Antwort.

Edit: 
Was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen 44 und 48 Khz?
Dolby Headphone lass ich auf jedenfall an, dass klingt jetzt wo ich es getestet habe viel räumlicher  ohne Dolby Headphone kriege ich Koofschmerzen ...

Edit des Edit  : 
Jetzt beim Musikhören gefällt es mir ohne Dolby Headphone doch besser


----------



## Catar (7. Juni 2014)

Die Sache zwischen 44 & 48 kHz ist nur relevant wenn man Musik oder Aufnahmen hat die unterschiedliche Sample-Raten aufweisen (also 44, 48, 96 etc.).
Ansonsten einfach auf 44 lassen, nen Unterschied hört man eh nicht.

Dolby Headphone ist hauptsächlich für Filme und Spiele gedacht und scheint wohl bei dir (HRTF-technisch) gut zu funktionieren. Bei Musik sollte man es jedoch aus lassen.


----------



## erNi85 (6. Dezember 2014)

ich weiß das es ein altes Thema ist aber für mich ganz aktuell.

da heute miene Asus Xonar DGX gekommen ist und ich sie auch direkt verbaut habe, frage ich mich jetzt natürlich auch was für mich die besten einstellungen sind.
so ganz kann ich mit deinem oben beschriebenen nichts anfangen, deswegen poste ich einfach mal ein Bild von meinem aktuellen menu und frage nochmal ganz genau was ich am betsen einstellen sollte. 

soll ich dieses "SVN" an machen oder nicht? was ist das?
wenn ich auf FP Kopfhörer stelle, höre ich nichts!
wenn ich auf "Kopfhörer" stelle, ist es etwas leiser als wenn ich auf "2 Lautsprecher" stelle. ist das normal? und wenn ja warum ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:

der micro Sound im TS ist auch irgendwie... hmm... ******* würde ich sagen :/
hört sich voll außerirdisch kryptisch an


----------



## Jeanboy (6. Dezember 2014)

SVN = "intelligente" Lautstärkeregelung => Ist etwas lauter als der Rest, wird es leiser. Ist etwas leiser als der Rest, wird es lauter. Dadurch ist (in der Theorie) alles gleich laut (Spiele, Musik, TS etc.).
Funktionieren tut es nicht wirklich, daher ausschalten und manuell einstellen.

FP = Frontpanel. Wenn du den KH nicht im Frontpanel hast, ist es logisch, dass da nix rauskommt 

Das ist mir persönlich noch nicht aufgefallen, könnte aber ein Gehörschutz seitens ASUS sein, dass man mit den KH nicht so laut wie mit den Lautsprechern hört.
Wenn du aber auf Kopfhörer stellst, müsste neben dem Lautsprechersymbol noch ein "Hammersymbol" auftauchen. Dort kannst du den KHV aktivieren (auf 64 Ohm stellen)

Stell mal den GX Mode (Rechts unten) aus.


Zum Edit:

Hast du etwas bei Karaoke angemacht?
Mal den PC neugestartet?
Onboard Sound deaktiviert und deinstalliert?


----------



## erNi85 (6. Dezember 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> SVN = "intelligente" Lautstärkeregelung => Ist etwas lauter als der Rest, wird es leiser. Ist etwas leiser als der Rest, wird es lauter. Dadurch ist (in der Theorie) alles gleich laut (Spiele, Musik, TS etc.).
> Funktionieren tut es nicht wirklich, daher ausschalten und manuell einstellen.
> 
> FP = Frontpanel. Wenn du den KH nicht im Frontpanel hast, ist es logisch, dass da nix rauskommt
> ...



Onboard ist deaktiviert.

ich liste einfach mal alles grob auf:
Audiokanal: 2 Channels
Samplingfrequenz: PCM 48 KHz
Analog aus: Kopfhörer -> Exciter Mode or for >64ohms Headset
SPDIF aus: alles aus

Mixer
Playback: beide regler auf 80
Record: alles auf 100

Effect:
ist meiner meinung nach auch alles aus

Karaoke: Off

Flexbass: Off

AEC: Off

VocalFX: Off

das Lautstärkerad hab ich jetzt auf der position nach oben (50%)

HF: Off  GX: Off

SVN: Off   Mute: ---

EDIT:

ich habe nochmal alles deinstalliert und wieder installiert, -jetzt habe ich wieder ton der zwischendurch mal weg war und mein micro funzt auch würde ich sagen... mal abwarten was die anderen leute sagen wenn sie online kommen.

den realtek habe ich nur deaktiviert, da vorhin alles stumm war als ich ihn Deinstalliert hatte...


----------



## Diweex (7. Dezember 2014)

Mal ne andere Frage @erNi85:
Dein Frontpanel ist aber schon an der Soundkarte angeschlossen oder?


----------



## erNi85 (7. Dezember 2014)

Diweex schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage @erNi85:
> Dein Frontpanel ist aber schon an der Soundkarte angeschlossen oder?



nein, ist es nicht. Ganz einfach aus dem grund weil ich es eh nicht nutze 
ich habe es vorher nie genutzt und ich werde es in zukunft nicht nutzen


----------



## Diweex (7. Dezember 2014)

Achso ich dachte daran da der ton normalerweise nicht weg sein sollte wenn du die Treiber für den onboard chip entfernst.


----------



## erNi85 (7. Dezember 2014)

ich hab keine ahnung woran es nun wirklich lag... wer weiß was ich in meiner unwissenheit wieder angerichtet hatte, aber jetzt scheint alles zu funktionieren


----------



## gusknus (7. September 2016)

Was sind jetzt die besten Einstellungen für ein Hyper x und eine asus xonar dgx soundkarte ? Spiele hauptsächlich csgo, Rainbow six Siege und bf4 und möchte die Schritte Gerne hören ?


----------



## MusicX123 (3. Mai 2017)

gusknus schrieb:


> Was sind jetzt die besten Einstellungen für ein Hyper x und eine asus xonar dgx soundkarte ? Spiele hauptsächlich csgo, Rainbow six Siege und bf4 und möchte die Schritte Gerne hören ?



Sampling Rate: 48 khz
Kopfhörer -> rechts auf den Hammer und die Ohm einstellen was deine Kopfhörer haben (HyperX Cloud hat 60 Ohm, also Pro-Gaming Mode 32~64 Ohm)
Virtual Speaker Shifter und Dolby Headphone aus (zum Zocken dann beides auf Ein schalten)
SVN, GX Mode und alle anderen DSP's aus
Flexbass aus
Im Mixer beide gleich und auf 50 einstellen (darüber wird alles per Software hochgerechnet/hochskalliert was zu schlechterer Quali führt)
Bei Effect auf disable
Karaoke aus
AEC aus
VocalFX aus
Regler rechts auf 100%


----------

